# Over 40 BFP scans



## vicky3 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hiya,
I had  my first child July 2012 after IVF as my tubes were blocked. However, yesterday after feeling rotten I took a pregnancy test (actually a few) and got a BFP. Clearblue this morning says 2-3 which I understand is what we would date 4-5 weeks. I phoned the doctor for an appointment and it's almost 3 weeks away. I am over 40 so is this fine for 1st appointment or do I need a sooner one? I had so many early tests and scans last time because of the IVF that I feel a little lost! Thank you x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Vicky

Any particular reason you are seeing the doctor? You could contact the midwife directly via your doctors? You should see the midwife between 8-10 weeks for a scan 10-14 wks. 

As this is a natural pregnancy it's is fine to not have any early scans yes. You could have a private one for your own reassurance if you are worried. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## vicky3 (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, thank you so much. I never knew that. Last time was so different! I will call tomorrow. Thank you for your reply. X


----------

